# APR Spring into Power sale - 3/21 to 4/30 - free software options and 10-15% off select hard parts



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

APR has just announced their 'Spring into Power' sale, starting March 21st and running until April 30th. Great deals abound, including: 

The software...as you can see *you can save over $600* on many applications! Both NGP locations have on-site flash capability and can turn around most software appointments in a brief period of time. To book your APR ECU upgrade appointment today, just contact the location closest to you. _*PLUS, we're throwing in free install labor on all DPP flash upgrades.*_ Install labor on late TSI (MK6, CC, TT, etc) and EMCS hard chips remains at regular price. 

* *-Aberdeen, MD* - 410.994.0000 / [email protected] 
* *-Lorton, VA* - 703.454.3000 / [email protected] 

* * ECU Upgrade Sale:* 
* * All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203 
* * All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103 
* * All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-599 
* * All single program chips are $50 off, where applicable. 
* * All 'exotics' such as the 3.0T, 4.2T, 4.2L V8 FSI, 5.2L V10 FSI, Porsche and Exotics are 10% off! 

* * A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 
* * Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance 
* * 91 Octane Performance 
* * 93 Octane Performance 
* * 100 Octane Performance 
* * Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output 

* * A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:* 
* * Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes 
* * Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 
* * Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected 

*some options not available on some ECUs 

*Don't want a loaded ECU?* _Single program options are $50 off!_ 

Don't forget, APR's high quality line of hardware is also on sale, with discounts of 10% on almost every part number they manufacture. Make your upgrade complete with a matching turbo back exhaust system and Carbonio intake. Provide the final touch with APR motorsport parts or an R1 diverter valve. 

* * APR Hardware Sale:* 
* * APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off! 
* * APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Select Systems! 
* * APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off! 
* * APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off! 
* * APR Bipipe 10% Off! 
 * * APR R1 Diverter Valve 10% Off! 
* * All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off! 

Check the full line up of APR parts online at NGP Racing.com, just by clicking *here*, or contact your NGP location to find out more information.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Weekend is here, time for :beer: 

(bump)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Less than a week left :thumbup:


----------

